# Incubating chicken eggs



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sometimes the mutt chickens really are hardy. Chickens in the house are pretty messy-been there done that & they sure do grow fast.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyway you can get down to just 1 rooster? That would help on the overcrowding.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I wish... but alas Frizzie, Snowball, Ducky Waddle and Rainbow Feathers are all very much loved by two little girls. 

Turkeys are scheduled to be butchered this weekend so I will see if I can beef up and insulate their coop.

'Course if the neighbor's don't do something about the mutt, I won't need another coop.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The kids will have fun with the baby chickens. 

What's the point in having a spotless house anyway? And what is a little chicken manure between friends? 

Social life? What social life?


----------

